# Sticky  Feral Cat Spay & Neuter Organizations



## AddFran

http://www.alleycat.org/


----------



## rosalie

Thank-you Julie..


----------



## emma_pen

In the UK, please contact the Cats Protection League, for help and vouchers to help catch, health check, neuter and return feral cats. 

Ems


----------



## Vyxxin

Hi, I was hoping maybe someone on here could help me. Following that link posted in my thread about my feral, I found that there wasn't any organization local to me. I live in Cambria County Pennsylvania...anyhow, I contacted a lot of other inside my state and have yet to hear back from them  any advice or redirection? I really want to get the mother spayed when the time comes


----------



## Vyxxin

Just thought I would add a number that I'm sure many people aren't aware of. In my search for assistance with the female I took in who was pregnant...I got turned down by nearly everyone in PA (and some who weren't in PA) because a lot of spay/neuter clinics ARE area specific and there aren't many places to turn to in Cambria County PA

SO, here is a number for a woman who deals with spay/neuter of cats AND dogs in that area: Ruth Luther, Phone 814-535-2379


----------



## fellajetandmonster'sslave

*feral spay/neuter services*

I care for a colony of ferals in Wayne County, MI-TLC of Ann Arbor services the Washtenaw County area-am in need of a low-cost spay/neutr org that will help Wayne county---thanks for your time


----------



## Heidi n Q

Catlanta helps Atlanta area people with TNR programs to control feral populations.
Lifeline Spay & Neuter Clinic:
http://www.atlantapets.org/lifeline.zz?this=63


----------



## wyliegirl

In Pennsylvania there are these feral organizations

Adams County Prevent-A-Litter Society: Gettysburg (spay/neuter)
http://www.acpals.org/
Affordable Spay/Neuter Clinic: Pottstown (spay/neuter)
http://www.affordablespay.com/
Animal Friends: Pittsburgh
http://www.wpahumane.org/feral_program.html
Animal Rescue and Referral: Bensalem
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/arr.html
Animal Rescue League of Western Pennsylvania: Pittsburgh
http://www.wpahumane.org/feral_program.html
Castaway Critters: Harrisburg (spay/neuter, rescue)
http://www.castawaycritters.org/
Catnip Acres: Waynesburg
http://www.petfinder.com/shelters/PA553.html
Cats and Kittens 2 Adopt: Northeast Philadelphia
http://www.catsandkittens2adopt.com/
Friends of Homeless Felines: Scottsdale (spay/neuter)
http://friendsofhomelessfelines.org/
Helen O. Krause Animal Foundation: Mechanicsburg (spay/neuter)
http://www.helenkrause.org/

there are way more


----------



## Jeanie

Thank you, Wyliegirl. Here is a link to help find the organizations in the states:

http://www.bing.com/search?srch=106&FOR ... s+by+state.

Please notify me if you know of other such organizations! Thanks.


----------



## araselocyn

Where I live (San Antonio,TX):
The Animal Defense League is doing spay/neutering for 10 dollars.
The Animal Care Services has days where neutering is only 5 or 10 cents.
The Feral Cat Coalition here gives vouchers that take 10 dollars or so off a spay/neuter, I'm not sure if the FCC in other areas does that.

Edit: All will spay/neuter ferals, Humane Society of Bexar County will as well.


----------



## Mitts & Tess

This sticky needs to be updated! TNR has exploded and come into its own. So many TNR groups now.


----------

